
Show HN: ViaTranslator – Localize your website with a few lines of JavaScript - dglass
https://viatranslator.com
======
dglass
I recently completed a big interntionalization/localization project at my day
job that took weeks of development time and coordination across the company. I
wanted to find a better way to approach this problem and realized it's
possible to do with javascript on the client side.

Now you can translate your website to 100+ local languages in just a few
minutes by adding a javascript snippet to your site. This is meant for small
to medium sized businesses that can't afford the weeks of development time to
translate their site for international customers.

Let me know what you think! All feedback is appreciated.

